# Info => even more important (lol)



## Felt (Mar 28, 2009)

first                  .

Traffic might increase?


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 28, 2009)

Why is that?


----------



## Felt (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh right.  I'd forgotten that was coming up...


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I hope it works out fine. It's always good to see something refreshing being done on the forums. So basically, this just prevents security hazards or what?

Now for the search function.........


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 28, 2009)

Any idea when the search engine/'who is viewing this thread/section' function is going to be fixed?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 28, 2009)

You forgot to mod Seiko again.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 28, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Any idea when the search engine/'who is viewing this thread/section' function is going to be fixed?



tis        .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2009)

I have no idea what that techno stuff means but so long as things work better now, its all good 

Now about restoring the who is currently viewing a thread feature...


----------



## Monark (Mar 28, 2009)

The search function is more important than the "who is currently viewing this thread" function, IMO.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 28, 2009)

I wouldn't mind either, to be honest. As long as we get _something_ fixed here.


----------



## Sen (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought they got rid of that "Who is viewing this thread?" feature for good because it was just too much for the servers?  

Anyways, at least the update is done. :3


----------



## E (Mar 28, 2009)

can we has moods feature?


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, this update may have been very harsh. Hope that the traffic increase won't change anything.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I wouldn't mind either, to be honest. As long as we get _something_ fixed here.



Has anything been fixed yet?


----------

